# CounterTenors



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

I like these voices. For example, Gerard Lesne, Philippe Jaroussky (sopranist), Max Emmanuel Cencic, Franco Fagioli, Maarten Engeltjes.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

My new adquisition is Franz Vitzthum. Love also the voices of James Bowman and Alfredo Deller. I am learning too much in other spanish forum.


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Aug 17, 2014)

I tend to like the women more. Compare Lezhneva to Jaroussky on this recording, she sounds fuller hitting the 5th octave, Jaroussky sounds thinner. 




On the other hand, in the lower register, Lezhneva sounds reminiscent of Deller, and I like quite a few of male alto singers. I am really impressed by Yozhikazu Mera. He sounds so... girly. Sweet, round, not as if his voice was about to break. Listen to his Ombra Mai Fu or his Solveig's song (Peer Gynt). He also featured in Princess Mononoke.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Lawrence Zazzo, I lik this,


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Rigth now I'm enjoying the countertenor David Hansen:


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Today I listen Daniel Taylor


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Alfred Deller (1912-1979) 





Andreas Scholl


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wow! Alfred Deller died in 1979. Man, time flies!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 14, 2014)

Of course, also Alfred Deller and Andreas Scholl


----------

